# Starting apprenticeship...what to expect?



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Greetings,
Just got accepted into the NJATC apprenticeship program (as long as I pass the physical), wondering if you guys have any guidance or can give me some idea what to expect. It's a second career for me, so I'm not a 20-something anymore. Any thoughts/help would be appreciated. :thumbup:

910 by the way.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

scryan said:


> Greetings,
> Just got accepted into the NJATC apprenticeship program (as long as I pass the physical), wondering if you guys have any guidance or can give me some idea what to expect. It's a second career for me, so I'm not a 20-something anymore. Any thoughts/help would be appreciated. :thumbup:
> 
> 910 by the way.


Congratulations on the test .:thumbsup:

Your age should not be an issue as long as you are under 100.:whistling2::laughing:

Welcome to ET.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks. Not sure what specifically I'm nervous about, other than that it's just something new.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Where is Northern NY, East or West, is there any work?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Northeast. Sounds like there is enough work to go around (he says hopefully). Lake Placid is experiencing quite a bit of growth. Plattsburgh a little bit.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

scryan said:


> Northeast. Sounds like there is enough work to go around (he says hopefully). Lake Placid is experiencing quite a bit of growth. Plattsburgh a little bit.


I was just in lake Placid and did not see any real work, but it was -26f when I was there. And Lake Placid real work and big city real work may mean two different things.:laughing:


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Its all about the hotels in Placid. It's one of the few places north of Albany that's actually growing. Lots of money there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What town are you in? My mother was from ST. Regis Falls. Between Albany and the Canadian border there is not much beside Lake Placid


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm just outside Plattsburgh, Saranac (not Saranac Lake) to be specific.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

scryan said:


> I'm just outside Plattsburgh, Saranac (not Saranac Lake) to be specific.



I know the area.


----------



## Scott_w (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't be nervous, just show up everyday on time and be willing to learn. I started this year at 38 and another guy started just after me at 46. I was told they have far better luck with the older guys than the younger ones. Although we have a few young guys that are amazing.

Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## tacoma (May 11, 2012)

*Elevator Apprenticeship*

Hello to all,

Im getting ready to take the test for the Elevator Apprenticeship in Washington. I was wondering what I could expect on the appitude test. Any help would be appreciated, I am a bit nervous! I know it is hard to get into this trade...is there much work out there? I live in Tacoma, WA.
Thanks,
Tacoma:thumbup:


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Im getting ready to take the test for the Elevator Apprenticeship in Washington. I was wondering what I could expect on the appitude test. Any help would be appreciated, I am a bit nervous!
> 
> As far as the written test goes I got a regents study guide in (I think) geometry (I got the advice here, so search around the forums a little to be sure...if not geometry then just a general SAT study guide for math). There was some serious math on the exam, so just study for it and treat it like a big exam at school. Put in the time and you'll do fine.


----------



## tacoma (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Scryan! 
I have been studying like crazy- this is a second career for me as well. I take the test in 2 weeks, so I want to be extra prepared for it, they really dont tell you what is on the test....

Congrats on getting onto the NJATC! :thumbsup: 
I thought about applying and taking the test for the electrician/ linemen apprenticeship, but they are not accepting any applications here in WA this year.
Tacoma


----------



## scryan (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck with your studying and the test. Your prior experience will likely help you out during the interview at least.


----------

